# MJF remains frustrated with his contract situation and is leading towards not re-signing with AEW according to Fightful



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524828557456949248

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn. So it's true.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW is such fools for letting him publicly use their airtime to talk trash if it is true lmfao. Maybe Khan feels MJF will make all his indy geeks he loves look like shit, but he needs to keep MJF. He let Cody go and Cody has been doing much better in WWE in such a small run than his entire AEW run.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The one thing that doesn't make sense here is him consistently referencing going to WWE in his promos and in interviews, which I why I don't exactly buy this. If they legitimately know that he actually is thinking about leaving and is pissed off with his contract, I can't see them letting him reference that on live TV. 

Something just seems oddly fishy about this whole thing. I mean I could be wrong and he jumps ship.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

> In April, Fightful Select reported that Tony Khan and MJF had a heated discussion that left both been frustrated for different reasons. MJF wasn't happy about his contract situation and the pay scale as of that conversation, and we're told the situation left him soured on many things. On the other end of things, Tony Khan was more concerned with MJF doing a high profile interview with Ariel Helwani without informing AEW PR prior. We've not heard of any outward frustration since then from Tony Khan's side of things.
> 
> Though the two talked out their issues in the following week, we're told that sentiment hasn't necessarily lasted with MJF. Fightful has heard that MJF's sentiments about possibly going to WWE when his contract are up are not in character, and it's a subject he's already weighed. There has been at least some progress on his future in AEW, as we're told their have been open ended mentions about him possibly gaining an extension. However, many don't believe that MJF and Tony Khan are as close as they were prior to the reported discussion.
> 
> ...


Take that how you will I suppose.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dr. Middy said:


> The one thing that doesn't make sense here is him consistently referencing going to WWE in his promos and in interviews, which I why I don't exactly buy this. If they legitimately know that he actually is thinking about leaving and is pissed off with his contract, I can't see them letting him reference that on live TV.
> 
> Something just seems oddly fishy about this whole thing. I mean I could be wrong and he jumps ship.


This. If he's legit upset and publicly shaming AEW and AEW is okay with it, then lmfao at AEW. So it's a bit odd.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

So what exactly is he upset about with regards to it? Money? Perks? 

He needs to remember that he was an unknown entity just three years ago. His new deal will clearly reflect the progress since.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> This. If he's legit upset and publicly shaming AEW and AEW is okay with it, then lmfao at AEW. So it's a bit odd.


Exactly, and even with some of the wack booking decisions Tony makes, it's basic common sense as a businessman to not let somebody who currently works for you trash your company or continually bring up the opposition if they are legitimately disgruntled in some way. 

I don't buy him being that stupid, especially since we never really got anything on TV regarding Cody when he eventually left.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Just gonna say, I feel like we’ve reached the point where it’s foolish to say “ITS A WORK” when every time something like this comes up, it’s proven to not be a work. Plus it’s SRS reporting it.

I absolutely believe this is the situation now, but I expect a lot to change given how he still has 2 years left.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

But why would he want to leave? AEW is perfect and the WWE is terrible. He simply has no reason at all to ever leave AEW!

Smart man. Imagine retiring without ever seeing a Wrestlemania, that must be very wrestler's nightmare.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

I would laugh if he left AEW and WWE decides not to sign him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524833786881527819

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

He's got a big head, he should shut the fuck up, stop complaining and enjoy the ride. If he goes to WWE he'd be jobing to Pewidpei or any other rich asshole at WM instead of Miz. Don't rush going to that shithole you fucking mark.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If this is true, then it's strange timing when they'll probably put the gold around MJF in the next couple of years. Two years before a contract expiring seems a long time to kick up a fuss about it, potentially jeopardizing a key period of your career.

In theory, if he is leaning to leaving, does he get shunted to the bottom of the card and someone in for the long haul, like a Ricky Starks or Ethan Page, get the big heel push instead? A ruthless promoter could attempt to destroy his worth, not that I expect that from Tony Khan since there's no precedent.

BTW, I can totally understand him wanting a bigger contract. As far as we know, he is still on his original deal from when he jumped from MLW, which was rumoured to be $200,000-per-year. Kyle O'Reilly tier signings are probably on that.

Personally I think he'd be neutered and a run-of-the-mill smarmy heel in WWE's strictly controlled environment. But if he wants to jump, then he has every right to. There'd be no hypocrisy, like there was with Cody, since MJF has never sworn loyalty to the flag.

If Tony Khan wants to keep the sharks at bay, then he should do what NJPW started to with the likes of Okada, and handing out crazy length contracts of 8 years or whatever with the proviso that salaries can be improved as time goes by.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Tell it like it is said:


> View attachment 122310


This. Also, Sean Ross Sapp is a tool.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Tell it like it is said:


> View attachment 122310


This is deja vu with the Cody situation. It's just a work!!!!

No it's not. Khan better bump his salary or MJF is heading out.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Dickhead1990 said:


> He needs to remember that he was an unknown entity just three years ago. His new deal will clearly reflect the progress since.


His value will never be higher.

MJF would be smart to sign with the highest bidder. TK had no trouble shelling out contracts to Adam Cole, Keith Lee, Andrade and all the wwe castoffs, it’s time to pay MJF.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524836792368766976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I wonder if this is why we haven't seen him contend for the world title yet this year. It would be a big blow to AEW to lose MJF to WWE. The Mox stuff is nonsense, he's staying.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

I actually don't blame Tony here because look at it this way.

Before AEW nobody really knew who MJF was. He wasn't a star yet in most people's eyes and AEW was just starting so Tony probably didn't want to pay high salary contracts..yet.

Now Bryan Daniel and CM Punk..their salary is what it is cause they were made stars in WWE and were getting paid as such.

They were getting paid millions in WWE most likely Tony Khan would have to shell out millions to lure them to his company.

When MJF contract is up Tony can pay him accordingly to his star status in AEW.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

I think he's certainly disgruntled with his pay, considering how good he is. Dude knows his worth and the deal he originally signed is likely nowhere near what he deserves. But Tony is sticking to the contract, because if he didn't it'd open up a whole can of worms with the rest of the locker room. He definitely should be getting Mox or Adam Cole level money, if not Bryan, Punk, Jericho money.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The guy wants a huge pay day. I highly doubt Tony lets MJF walk, they'll figure something out. 2 years is a long time. MJF in WWE wouldn't be MJF. So if he were to jump he better be prepared to drastically change everything about his character. The whole reason he's so over is because of the freedom he has on the mic in AEW, he won't get that same thing in WWE. WWE would never let him run a segment like last night or the creative freedom to air a "Dark Side of the Ring" vignette or most of anything else he's done in AEW. I can see MJF becoming champion this year or by mid-2023 and getting a fat pay raise in 2024. And the fact that MJF is talking about his contract on live TV is kind of a dead giveaway that it could be an inside job/work.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524839319193669643

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I wonder if this is why we haven't seen him contend for the world title yet this year. It would be a big blow to AEW to lose MJF to WWE. The Mox stuff is nonsense, he's staying.


Yeah, Mox isn't going anywhere anytime soon. He's never been someone to chase after money (if he was you think he'd be doing GCW shows), and even if he was he's making good money as is, and can do basically whatever he wants.

The hatred he had for Kevin Dunn and the creative process in WWE was pretty clear. I just don't see it myself.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Where are the "IT'S A WORK!11!" guys?*


La Parka said:


> View attachment 122309


*Update this:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511808516285161473*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tony Khan might be stupid, but he isn’t going to continue letting MJF trash his company on television. He knew when to cut Cody’s power, and he welded power when letting MJF know he had to give the company a head’s up before the Helwani interview.

He isn’t going to accept MJF using his platform to sell himself to WWE fans.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I‘d believe it the day he shows up there, not a moment before


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And if I’m wrong, and TK willingly lets MJF cry and bitch about his contract on TV for the next 2 years and leaves for WWE, then AEW will not survive as even a second promotion. It will eventually go the way of the dinosaurs.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Where are the "IT'S A WORK!11!" guys?
> 
> Update this:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511808516285161473*



IT'S A WORK!11!

Lol I'm confident that MJF is staying.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

bdon said:


> Tony Khan might be stupid


He definitely IS stupid, there’s no doubt there.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Whoanma said:


> He definitely IS stupid, there’s no doubt there.


Yeah, but stupid enough to let the guy trash the company for 2 straight years behind closed doors AND in front of the camera?

Nah. I don’t believe he’s that stupid.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Yeah, but stupid enough to let the guy trash the company for 2 straight years behind closed doors AND in front of the camera?
> 
> Nah. I don’t believe he’s that stupid.


They're already planning MJF's God-tier promo for 2024. They'll probably do it in Long Island.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

bdon said:


> Yeah, but stupid enough to let the guy trash the company for 2 straight years behind closed doors AND in front of the camera?
> 
> Nah. I don’t believe he’s that stupid.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hhahaha same AEW marks that said the Cody thing was a work. Are the same ones in this thread crying this is a work and we're the fools...No that would be you lol


----------



## RyRyLloyd (May 23, 2020)

It’s easy to see who hasn’t grown up watching multiple wrestling companies competing against one another, or watch sports for that matter.

MJF is in a tremendous position. He’s someone whose style would fit in neatly at WWE, as much as AEW for that matter. He has every right to play the field. Publicly negotiating and pandering to one will only add more 0’s to his contract.

He’s a ready made Wrestlemania main event talent.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RyRyLloyd said:


> It’s easy to see who hasn’t grown up watching multiple wrestling companies competing against one another, or watch sports for that matter.
> 
> MJF is in a tremendous position. He’s someone whose style would fit in neatly at WWE, as much as AEW for that matter. He has every right to play the field. Publicly negotiating and pandering to one will only add more 0’s to his contract.
> 
> He’s a ready made Wrestlemania main event talent.


Precisely why I don’t believe for a second Tony Khan is letting him go out there trashing the company left and right without already discussing the massive hike in pay that is coming MJF’s way.

TK has already shown he doesn’t stand for it when NFL players talk contracts in public, and the previous AEW history we have, Cody rHHHodes, leaving was news that came out of left field.

TK isn’t going to allow contract talks to go on for 2 years. Before 2024 comes, MJF will either get a new deal, or he’ll be granted an early release


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I can see him wanting to go to WWE eventually since it was his dream. But he should stick with AEW until he's in his 30s and Cody is backstage


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

MJF is in his mid 20s and grew up in New York. I'd imagine its his dream to go to WWE and use AEW as a stepping stone.


----------



## RyRyLloyd (May 23, 2020)

bdon said:


> Precisely why I don’t believe for a second Tony Khan is letting him go out there trashing the company left and right without already discussing the massive hike in pay that is coming MJF’s way.
> 
> TK has already shown he doesn’t stand for it when NFL players talk contracts in public, and the previous AEW history we have, Cody rHHHodes, leaving was news that came out of left field.
> 
> TK isn’t going to allow contract talks to go on for 2 years. Before 2024 comes, MJF will either get a new deal, or he’ll be granted an early release


MJF won’t, or shouldn’t sign anything anytime soon. I’m sure that’s what he’s being advised to do, as well. He will definitely let it run down for another year.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Their legit top heel leaving would really be a major loss. MJF's youth and mic skills are a huge positive for AEW.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Tony will pay the man in the end. MJF is a top 10 attraction for AEW.

Besides, MJF won’t be that great in WWE without the ability to swear and use shock value. Take that away and he’s just a guy yelling.

He’ll be second fiddle to Miz.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

If I'm MJF I see the money Tony is throwing around to every WWE talent that knocks and i know I'm the future of this company that was in AEW day one you bet my ass I am wanting more money.

You can't keep this up for two years, AEW is effectively unable to push him knowing he can/will walk

Get this out of the way, let MJF enter the market after DoN and see what WWE offers him then evaluate that offer and his demands and act accordingly, better to pull the bandaid off now then later.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

First off, the guy was unproven when Khan first signed him, so he’s not going to walk into a megastar contract right out of the indies. Second, he’s just a fair wrestler. Solid, but in my opinion nothing spectacular in the ring. His best asset is his mouth, and his shtick gets tired after awhile. If this is a work, well, I’ll give him that it’s something different. But if it isn’t, he’s just acting like a spoiled brat. Guys gotta pay their dues in this business before they’re considered top-tier, and he’s just not there yet. He’s been lucky to have been put in some high-profile story lines, and he should be thankful for that. If he’s really worth his shit, it will show at contract renewal time. Until then, shut up and do your fucking job.


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

... but will vince let mjf wrassle with a boner like tony does?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

MJF should do what's best for MJF. I'd prefer he stay in AEW but I wouldn't begrudge him going to WWE. It might give me a reason to actually watch their show, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> First off, the guy was unproven when Khan first signed him, so he’s not going to walk into a megastar contract right out of the indies. Second, he’s just a fair wrestler. Solid, but in my opinion nothing spectacular in the ring. His best asset is his mouth, and his shtick gets tired after awhile. If this is a work, well, I’ll give him that it’s something different. But if it isn’t, he’s just acting like a spoiled brat. Guys gotta pay their dues in this business before they’re considered top-tier, and he’s just not there yet. He’s been lucky to have been put in some high-profile story lines, and he should be thankful for that. If he’s really worth his shit, it will show at contract renewal time. Until then, shut up and do your fucking job.


This comment screams "I never negotiated a job in my life"

Pay your dues? Rich coming from a company who's owner plays with daddy's money


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Anything to do with MJF I’d take with a grain of salt. Anything.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

It would be a mistake from MJF to go WWE, he's too small to thrive there.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I don't believe the news to be true at all. MJF is going to stick with AEW cause he's very well aware of the doom that awaits him if he goes to WWE. Being a jobber to the Jason Momoa cosplayer isn't going to give him the growth that he's currently having at AEW.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

People saying MJF would be used like shit in WWE has zero understanding of the business. Whoever Vince steals from AEW, he’s gonna do everything he can to make them look good in order to attract other talents.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

RoganJosh said:


> I would laugh if he left AEW and WWE decides not to sign him.


He is not leaving unless he gets a contract by Vince he is not stupid.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

RLT1981 said:


> He is not leaving unless he gets a contract by Vince he is not stupid.


You can’t negotiate a contract while under contract with a different company. 

The only person MJF likely knows in WWE is Cody, so I’m sure he would be able to get a general idea of their interest in him through Cody, but WWE could easily be interested and then lose interest by the time MJF is a free agent leaving him jobless or running back to AEW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Soul Rex said:


> It would be a mistake from MJF to go WWE, he's too small to thrive there.


Balor? Early Miz? Styles? Mysterio? Theory? Cole? Little guys get pushed in WWE too.



Mr316 said:


> People saying MJF would be used like shit in WWE has zero understanding of the business. Whoever Vince steals from AEW, he’s gonna do everything he can to make them look good in order to attract other talents.


It's not that black and white. What about the current talent he already has? What is he doing to make them look good? You think AEW talent are not watching the same WWE that we are? You think they're not all friends? How many of the WWE talent are talking shit about them to AEW talent? It's better for business to show more consistency and not pushing only 1 or 3 people prominently. Cody being made the #2 guy instantly won't be the same trajectory for everyone who may decide to jump.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

I'm cracking up at this thread. It's the same people who swore that Cody leaving was a work right up until he was walking the stage at Mania. There is NO way AEW knows MJF isn't leaving now. MJF has already said he won't be signing an extension early. He is going to wait and play the market. Why wouldn't he? He's going to get a HUGE contract from either AEW or WWE in 18 months. The people on here saying he'll be a jobber in the WWE are crazy. He'd get a massive push in the WWE just like Cody is. Vince wants to attract stars from AEW not scare them away.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> IT'S A WORK!11!
> 
> Lol I'm confident that MJF is staying.


*I wish I knew you personally so I could take your money through bets everytime you make claims like this 😆*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> I'm cracking up at this thread. It's the same people who swore that Cody leaving was a work right up until he was walking the stage at Mania. There is NO way AEW knows MJF isn't leaving now. MJF has already said he won't be signing an extension early. He is going to wait and play the market. Why wouldn't he? He's going to get a HUGE contract from either AEW or WWE in 18 months. The people on here saying he'll be a jobber in the WWE are crazy. He'd get a massive push in the WWE just like Cody is. Vince wants to attract stars from AEW not scare them away.


And that’s all fine and dandy, but Tony Khan isn’t going to continue allowing MJF to use his airtime to speak on contract talks. Simple as that.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I always believe money talks. It seems likely that TK isn't looking to just spend to keep guys until he has the next tv deal secured. When/if Warner gives AEW their next deal, then I can see Tony handing out a lot of extensions. That new TV deal would happen before MJF's contract is up, so Tony will be able to make a big offer before WWE even can.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Freelancer said:


> This. Also, Sean Ross Sapp is a tool.


Him trying to message on one of his burner accounts the other day and using the fightful account was hilarious.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

bdon said:


> And that’s all fine and dandy, but Tony Khan isn’t going to continue allowing MJF to use his airtime to speak on contract talks. Simple as that.


Logically that's true but thats a totally different statement than those on here who are saying "Tony isn't going to let MJF leave". MJF is going to hit the free agent market. He may very well resign with AEW but AEW won't know that until he hits said market. I would suspect the closer and closer we get to these 18 months ending the less we here of his contract. It would be a total disaster for them to let MJF keep talking like this then the grand fiinale be him actually signing with WWE.

In a way this reminds me of the Big Show/Chris Jericho situations with WCW. Those of us in the IWC then knew of them being heavily rumored to go to the WWF for a solid year before their WCW deals ran out. Same thing is happening here. Same end result? Who knows. Only thing for sure is that MJF is going to get PAID no matter which company he picks.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Their legit top heel leaving would really be a major loss. MJF's youth and mic skills are a huge positive for AEW.


Agreed, he is the best heel in the business right now. But if this is real I doubt he'll be their top heel two years from now when he says goodbye. He'll probably have been jobbed to a bunch of midcarders.

Tony Khan would be mad to make him a centerpiece of the promotion and raise his worth if he's convinced Max is leaving. That's why it's pretty unwise of MJF to do this so long before his contract ends, assuming it isn't all a work. If I had a talent who I _knew_ was jumping ship but in two years from now (unless it was an established money maker like prime Hogan), I'd systematically reduce his worth, make him an afterthought and push someone else instead.

MJF's public flirtations with WWE, which are being allowed by TK, have me suspicious. It seems almost _too_ overt and deliberate.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I wish I knew you personally so I could take your money through bets everytime you make claims like this 😆*


Aye we got Cash App or Venmo hahaha


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Since his CM Punk feud his stock has risen, in my eyes. Deserves to be in the top bracket of earners. 
I know they talk about the 4 pillars of AEW but realistically it's MJF & Hook.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Aye we got Cash App or Venmo hahaha


*Do I get reparations for:
"Malakai Black will not be buried by Cody" 😆
And
"Thunder Rosa will have a better title reign than Britt Baker" 😂*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MJF's contract is apparently up Jan 1, 2024. That's a long ass time from now and a lot can change either way in that time.

TBH I would pick MJF over Jon Moxley if I had to pay one of them


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Do I get reparations for:
> "Malakai Black will not be buried by Cody" 😆
> And
> "Thunder Rosa will have a better title reign than Britt Baker" 😂*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

bdon said:


> And that’s all fine and dandy, but Tony Khan isn’t going to continue allowing MJF to use his airtime to speak on contract talks. Simple as that.


We'll see, because so far that hasn't been the case.

I know a lot people have had the mindset that because MJF is bringing up his impending free agency on TV, that means he's not leaving. But, this is the same show where Cody, in one of his last appearances, cut a promo and says the line "I got a contract in the mail, not the one I wanted."

I don't think there's some grand story in play with MJF talking about his free agency. I just think it's an example of the freedom he has on promos. We'll see in the future if the references stop.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

La Parka said:


> His value will never be higher.
> 
> MJF would be smart to sign with the highest bidder. TK had no trouble shelling out contracts to Adam Cole, Keith Lee, Andrade and all the wwe castoffs, it’s time to pay MJF.


I'm sure he will when the time comes. The guy killed it on Dynamite this week. These Long Island shows really give us a sneak peak into his future as a face, which is fucking fantastic!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> We'll see, because so far that hasn't been the case.
> 
> I know a lot people have had the mindset that because MJF is bringing up his impending free agency on TV, that means he's not leaving. But, this is the same show where Cody, in one of his last appearances, cut a promo and says the line "I got a contract in the mail, not the one I wanted."
> 
> I don't think there's some grand story in play with MJF talking about his free agency. I just think it's an example of the freedom he has on promos. We'll see in the future if the references stop.


And that one line, in his last promo in AEW, was the only time Cody used AEW television to air his dirty laundry. Not 2 years.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

bdon said:


> And that one line, in his last promo in AEW, was the only time Cody used AEW television to air his dirty laundry. Not 2 years.


Sure. But in the 2 years prior, I don't believe in the idea that TK went to Cody and told him "you can't say this" or anything like that. Cody in the last promo was just him playing into the rumors for a reaction, because he could.

In the same way now, I don't think MJF is constantly talking about his free agency as some kind of grand plan and everything he's saying is being approved by TK. Again, this is just an example of the freedom MJF has on the mic to say whatever he wants.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Tony didn't put him over his cash cow twice, the same night in Chicago, so that he lets him go so easily.

In Cody's case it's clear Tony didn't fight for him. I think Tony will eventually match or even outbid whatever WWE will offer him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

And people actually want Wardlow to go over him lol. Mindless. I’ve been saying this is coming months before this contract stuff came out.

It’s amazing how oblivious the cult are to this. MJF is a fucking dream for the WWE. There isn’t a guy on that roster they’d want nearly as much as him. They’re going to offer him silly money. 

He is by far the best thing in AEW and in professional wrestling. Whether it’s as the top heel or the most reliable source of entertaining content - His value is ridiculous. He should be front and centre of their show and yet he loses every major feud they put him in. 

His contract is a joke, the fact that he’s lumped in with Sammy, Tarzan Jr and the goth is a joke. He should have been world champion before and during the Wardlow breakup but Tony Khan just gets everything wrong and sets it up so that neither guy should lose. The cult are desperate to put over the guy whose popularity is 100% a creation of MJF, I’m sure that will endear him to Khan’s circus all the more.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Balor? Early Miz? Styles? Mysterio? Theory? Cole? Little guys get pushed in WWE too.


Both The Miz and Theory are around 6ft ( MJF is like 5'8)

MJF won't be the new Rey Mysterio lol.

I think MJF thinks he will be a top guy in WWE.. Huge mistake, he will look like a jobber in the main event picture.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good Bunny said:


> Tony will pay the man in the end. MJF is a top 10 attraction for AEW.
> 
> Besides, MJF won’t be that great in WWE without the ability to swear and use shock value. Take that away and he’s just a guy yelling.
> 
> He’ll be second fiddle to Miz.


Are you sure? He let Cody go.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Are you sure? He let Cody go.


I think it was more about ego than money for Cody.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

First of all, this is no "work." This is a business where MJF will go to a company that pays him the most. If you go to his Cameo, he charges $500 and he talks in heel mode where he makes fun of you the paying customer. MJF should do the right thing and leave AEW for good. MJF is more of a sports entertainer than a pro wrestlers because he has generation mic talent but not great in the ring. He can have talk shows like Miz tv or KO show. I believe MJF will thrive at a different level in WWE and will be world champion unlike AEW.











Cameo - MJF


MJF on Cameo! Cameo lets you book personalized videos from your favorite people.




www.cameo.com


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Do I get reparations for:
> "Malakai Black will not be buried by Cody" 😆
> And
> "Thunder Rosa will have a better title reign than Britt Baker" 😂*


Lmao I got nothing to say I stumped


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, after the whole Cody thing, I am not going to use the "work" thing. I learned my lesson.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Yeah, after the whole Cody thing, I am not going to use the "work" thing. I learned my lesson.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524909508719280129


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

I don't follow AEW of MJF but from what I see here he seems to be doing good at AEW. OFC he wants to go to WWE and will eventually as will Mox and others but he would be better of staying in AEW. Somebody already mentioned it above how he will take Miz's place and job to celebs at WM and its true. He is not that tall, doesn't have impressive physique so it's already given Vince will hate him soon after arrival.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> The one thing that doesn't make sense here is him consistently referencing going to WWE in his promos and in interviews, which I why I don't exactly buy this. If they legitimately know that he actually is thinking about leaving and is pissed off with his contract, I can't see them letting him reference that on live TV.
> 
> Something just seems oddly fishy about this whole thing. I mean I could be wrong and he jumps ship.


The way I see it is he's talking honestly to draw heat, but he knows it won't hurt him too much backstage because he knows he can just say "hey, I was just playing the role bro". Tony and co likely think he's not serious which is why they allow it. Hell, even if they think he's serious they might be still allowing it. Imo he will definitely go to WWE and I've said this for the last 2 years. All these guys grew up watching WWE and dreaming of being there, every single AEW guy that has the chance to go to WWE will always seriously consider it. If AEW is still around in 10 years and actually doing numbers like they are now that could shift a bit, but yeah, until then AEW fans just have to accept that anyone genuinely looking great in their company may leave them to realise their dream, and I'm not sure why anyone would ever be shocked or surprised by this


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I personally see MJF heading to Hollywood in the next 10 years


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

RLT1981 said:


> He is not leaving unless he gets a contract by Vince he is not stupid.


It's a breach of contract if a wrestler starts negotiating with another employer whilst still employed.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I believe it. He's probably on one of those lower tier deals and wants to be bumped up to that Mox and Jericho level and doesn't wanna wait til 2024 for it. Much the way a Wide Receiver on a rookie deal all of a sudden has 2 thousand yard seasons in a row and all of a sudden wants a new deal for big money and doesn't wanna wait 3 more years on rookie money.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

arch.unleash said:


> He's got a big head, he should shut the fuck up, stop complaining and enjoy the ride. If he goes to WWE he'd be jobing to Pewidpei or any other rich asshole at WM instead of Miz. Don't rush going to that shithole you fucking mark.


He wouldn't be a mark by working PewdiePie at WrestleMania, lol. Do you know what a wrestlers payday would be for a big match like that? MJF feuding with PewdiePie would make him HUGE.



3venflow said:


> If this is true, then it's strange timing when they'll probably put the gold around MJF in the next couple of years.


I've read this here since 2019.



RoganJosh said:


> It's a breach of contract if a wrestler starts negotiating with another employer whilst still employed.


Negotiating yes, someone (Such as Bruce Prichard) taking someone aside in person saying "Hey if you leave AEW I can get you a big money deal with WWE" isn't.

And even if it was how do you go about proving that?


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

MJF has us all wrapped around his finger. Thank you for keeping kayfabe alive. I love it.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I would say that if he wants to go elsewhere, let him.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Are we going to hear about this every couple of weeks? This guy is under contract until 2024. He may be irrelevant in the wrestling business by the time it expires. So, it just doesn't make any sense to dwell on this topic.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

If it is a work, good on them. If not, Tony Khan should really tighten the ship.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

lagofala said:


> If it is a work, good on them. If not, Tony Khan should really tighten the ship.


Seems pretty simple to me. Not sure why it matters: the longer it goes, the more TK is either in on it, or TK is an idiot and will have the company fall apart over the next 10 years.

Not sure why we should worry either way. It’s out of our hands. Time will tell, and no matter what happens, it doesn’t affect my pockets…


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

I could definitely see MJF trying to jump to WWE. I think he'd flounder in WWE because his promo style relies on being raw and WWE is tightly scripted. He's also a lot shorter than what Vince likes. 

Like EC3 seemed like a shoe in for at least a decent midcard run, but he was completely buried and he's significantly taller than MJF.

That said, if I was Tony Kahn i would offer to bump up his deal now in exchange for a 3 year extension, basically a new five year deal because if Vince kicks the bucket by 2024, losing MJF would fuck over AEW big time.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

3venflow said:


> If this is true, then it's strange timing when they'll probably put the gold around MJF in the next couple of years. Two years before a contract expiring seems a long time to kick up a fuss about it, potentially jeopardizing a key period of your career.


His contract is up next year. He will in theory be able to start talking to other promotions before the end of this year.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Prosper said:


> The guy wants a huge pay day. I highly doubt Tony lets MJF walk, they'll figure something out. 2 years is a long time. MJF in WWE wouldn't be MJF. So if he were to jump he better be prepared to drastically change everything about his character. The whole reason he's so over is because of the freedom he has on the mic in AEW, he won't get that same thing in WWE. WWE would never let him run a segment like last night or the creative freedom to air a "Dark Side of the Ring" vignette or most of anything else he's done in AEW. I can see MJF becoming champion this year or by mid-2023 and getting a fat pay raise in 2024. And the fact that MJF is talking about his contract on live TV is kind of a dead giveaway that it could be an inside job/work.


His contract is up in 2023.

Also a lot of guys in WWE have creative control over promos. It's a myth that they don't.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> People saying MJF would be used like shit in WWE has zero understanding of the business. Whoever Vince steals from AEW, he’s gonna do everything he can to make them look good in order to attract other talents.


People said the same about Cody. He would be stardust again, jobbing on the midcard etc etc.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

deadcool said:


> I don't believe the news to be true at all. MJF is going to stick with AEW cause he's very well aware of the doom that awaits him if he goes to WWE. Being a jobber to the Jason Momoa cosplayer isn't going to give him the growth that he's currently having at AEW.


He's been in AEW since the beginning and has nothing to show for it except a crappy ring. Meanwhile shite wrestlers like Sammy Guevara are multiple time champions.

You really think wrestling a guy who's going to break in to Hollywood soon is a downgrade.


----------



## King Kong Brody (Jan 21, 2018)

Ultimately, the onyl palce for him to go is WWE, and while he's not skinny he's not ripped either, and is only about 5 foot 8. It's hard to envision him not being renamed Irwin R Shyster Jr and trying to collect back taxes his father missed from the 90's in low card segments on Smackdown if he does go there.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

AEW not re-signing MJF would be the biggest mistake they have ever made. Also MJF grew up watching WWE. His dream has always been to go to WWE along with 95% of the wrestlers in the world. You are lying to yourself if you say most wrestlers dont want to go to WWE


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

RoganJosh said:


> It's a breach of contract if a wrestler starts negotiating with another employer whilst still employed.


yeah I understand that but he would know somewhat if WWE was interested in him hell its been rumors for awhile now Vince is high on him and wants to sign him when he deal is up with AEW.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

the_flock said:


> He's been in AEW since the beginning and has nothing to show for it except a crappy ring. Meanwhile shite wrestlers like Sammy Guevara are multiple time champions.
> 
> You really think wrestling a guy who's going to break in to Hollywood soon is a downgrade.


Have you ever watched MJF's work in AEW?

He's amazing. He cuts great promos, does a good job in the ring and gets the crowd to react to him. Not only that, he enhances his opponents that he works with whether he wins or loses. And he's barely 26 years old. Guevara is a good talent too, but he's no MJF. 

As for breaking into Hollywood, let's talk about it when his movie where he's actually headlining makes $100 million at the box office.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

After the whole Cody defection. Nothing will surprise me. Wardlow feud was very important. After this feud ends the booking of MJF will be very telling if this is a work or shoot.

If this is real, and if I'm Tony Khan, MJF is losing everything, isn't getting much mic time and won't be featured in any prominent storylines. I will basically make MJF Wardlow's bitch for 2 years. Then WWE can have him. 

If MJF bounces back, gets prominent feuds and stories against top guys. Then this has to be a work. Because in that case if this is not work, Tony would forever be remembered as an idiot.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> I personally see MJF heading to Hollywood in the next 10 years


I definitely see this happening at some point. He grew up as a theater and musical kid. It is great that he has passion for wrestling, but he could step on the set for a movie tomorrow and not look out of place.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Would be a major blow for AEW if he left but it would make sense to join WWE right now. AEW's progress has stalled this year and WWE will be moving into a new era soon enough with a lot more younger talent moving in. Theory, Breakker, Hayes, and MJF would be four pillars for the future where all four are actually good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I wonder if Tony Khan cleared this interview 😆


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524817418845143041*


> One AEW star that doesn’t seem best pleased about the influx of former WWE stars joining the promotion is AEW original MJF. The Pinnacle leader recently sat down with Brandon Walker of Barstool Rasslin‘ and discussed his displeasure at the wages these former WWE stars are receiving in comparison to himself.
> 
> _“I think there is a lot of stuff going on in this company that is inaccurate. I think all these fucking ex-WWE guys that are making an absurd amount of money when, quite frankly, they cant sniff my fucking jock when it comes to the ratings I pull in whenever I’m on screen, I think they can all go to hell. Somebody in the upper management has a problem with me and it’s very obvious if you see what I’m dealing with week to week,”_
> 
> *-MJF *


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Matthew Castillo said:


> I could definitely see MJF trying to jump to WWE. I think he'd flounder in WWE because his promo style relies on being raw and WWE is tightly scripted. He's also a lot shorter than what Vince likes.
> 
> Like EC3 seemed like a shoe in for at least a decent midcard run, but he was completely buried and he's significantly taller than MJF.
> 
> That said, if I was Tony Kahn i would offer to bump up his deal now in exchange for a 3 year extension, basically a new five year deal because if Vince kicks the bucket by 2024, losing MJF would fuck over AEW big time.


Vince ain’t kicking the bucket by 2024. His mother lived to be over 100. We will have to deal with this mf’er for roughly 3 more fucking decades.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> _“I think there is a lot of stuff going on in this company that is inaccurate. I think all these fucking ex-WWE guys that are making an absurd amount of money when, quite frankly, they cant sniff my fucking jock when it comes to the ratings I pull in whenever I’m on screen, I think they can all go to hell. Somebody in the upper management has a problem with me and it’s very obvious if you see what I’m dealing with week to week,”_
> 
> -MJF


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 20, 2020)

Can wrestlers be offered better deals while still in contract like they do in Football, like say if a young footballer came through and was on his normal contract but then got big, they get offered new contract with more money?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaxon said:


> Can wrestlers be offered better deals while still in contract like they do in Football, like say if a young footballer came through and was on his normal contract but then got big, they get offered new contract with more money?


It's Tony's company he could restructure the deal if he wanted and MJF agreed. Thing is nobody knows if MJF is bringing in revenue that would make restructing make sense for Tony. MJF being loved is great and all, but if he isn't bringing in say merch numbers and shit then Tony has no incentive to change his deal now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> It's Tony's company he could restructure the deal if he wanted and MJF agreed. Thing is nobody knows if MJF is bringing in revenue that would make restructing make sense for Tony. MJF being loved is great and all, but if he isn't bringing in say merch numbers and shit then Tony has no incentive to change his deal now.


*The incentive is intangible. You lose your top heel in 1 and a half years on JANUARY 1ST 2024 WITH NO NON COMPETE CLAUSE! The damage to AEW will be massive once his theme song plays 20 days later at the Royal Rumble. *


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I have thought for a while he wouldnt be someone who would be with AEW long term.

WWE is after all the biggest promotion on the planet and has been and rich history will always tempt any wrestler over there.

I personally would have him stay in AEW where he will nearly always be booked strong but if he leves in 2 years then wont be a shock at all.

But if he does go will guys like hobbs, wardlow, starks follow suit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I am not sure if Tony is wise enough to keep talent that has the potential like MJF to become bigger. MJF is their most important valuable heel.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Seth Grimes said:


> The way I see it is he's talking honestly to draw heat, but he knows it won't hurt him too much backstage because he knows he can just say "hey, I was just playing the role bro". Tony and co likely think he's not serious which is why they allow it. Hell, even if they think he's serious they might be still allowing it. Imo he will definitely go to WWE and I've said this for the last 2 years. All these guys grew up watching WWE and dreaming of being there, every single AEW guy that has the chance to go to WWE will always seriously consider it. If AEW is still around in 10 years and actually doing numbers like they are now that could shift a bit, but yeah, until then AEW fans just have to accept that anyone genuinely looking great in their company may leave them to realise their dream, and I'm not sure why anyone would ever be shocked or surprised by this


I don't think anybody really knows for sure what'll happen, but it wouldn't be surprising if he listens to WWE's offer and even takes it. That being said, only types like him I think will try their hand in WWE, since MJF as an entire package is exactly the type of thing WWE wants. Most of their popular or upper talent I don't think would be used any better in WWE, especially the likes of like Darby, Sammy, Hangman, etc.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Firefromthegods said:


> I personally see MJF heading to Hollywood in the next 10 years


Hmm I seriously doubt that. Look at all the pro wrasslers that have gone to Hollywood past 20 years, Rock, Cena, Batista, soon to Reigns they all have couple of things in common
1. Major stars in the business (MJF isn't that)
2. Over 6 foot (MJF is 5'7 shoot)
3. Muscled physiques so they usually start out in action roles.
4. Leading man good looks (MJF is below average looking)

So he isn't ticking any of the boxes Hollywood look for in a performer


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

God Movement said:


> But why would he want to leave? AEW is perfect and the WWE is terrible. He simply has no reason at all to ever leave AEW!
> 
> Smart man. Imagine retiring without ever seeing a Wrestlemania, that must be very wrestler's nightmare.


Because WWE would make him a major star like they are treating Cody


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The incentive is intangible. You lose your top heel in 1 and a half years on JANUARY 1ST 2024 WITH NO NON COMPETE CLAUSE! The damage to AEW will be massive once his theme song plays 20 days later at the Royal Rumble. *


Is he really top heel? He hasn't won title or mainevented a ppv in singles capacity. 

AEW losing MJF won't mean a whole lot really. The focus is on the promotion not the performers. Probably only Punk upping and leaving to re-join WWE would make any sort of real difference as far as losing a talent.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

validreasoning said:


> Hmm I seriously doubt that. Look at all the pro wrasslers that have gone to Hollywood past 20 years, Rock, Cena, Batista, soon to Reigns they all have couple of things in common
> 1. Major stars in the business (MJF isn't that)
> 2. Over 6 foot (MJF is 5'7 shoot)
> 3. Muscled physiques so they usually start out in action roles.
> ...


Doesn't have to be big action movies. Comedies and dramas could work


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> Is he really top heel? He hasn't won title or mainevented a ppv in singles capacity.
> 
> AEW losing MJF won't mean a whole lot really. The focus is on the promotion not the performers. Probably only Punk upping and leaving to re-join WWE would make any sort of real difference as far as losing a talent.


*I highly disagree. Punk was never a difference maker for ratings in WWE and that trend continued in AEW, outside of his feud with MJF.

Yes, MJF is the top heel. Titles don't define the top heel, and you should know that because you were around for Roddy Piper. MJF, like he himself said in the interview, is a top ratings draw, and most positive discussions about AEW revolve around him. Cody was the most hated guy on the roster when he left this company, and now he's a top 3 star in WWE. They'd do wonders with MJF.*


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

validreasoning said:


> Is he really top heel? He hasn't won title or mainevented a ppv in singles capacity.
> 
> AEW losing MJF won't mean a whole lot really. The focus is on the promotion not the performers. Probably only Punk upping and leaving to re-join WWE would make any sort of real difference as far as losing a talent.


This. Sure he’d be missed, but he’s not irreplaceable - his spot would easily be filled. At least half the roster are better workers, just find one who can talk half way decently. As I said earlier, he’s lucky to have been given a visible spot almost upon arrival and some high-profile story lines, and he seems to live in his role (or he’s a world class asshole in real life). That doesn’t make him the face of the company.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The incentive is intangible. You lose your top heel in 1 and a half years on JANUARY 1ST 2024 WITH NO NON COMPETE CLAUSE! The damage to AEW will be massive once his theme song plays 20 days later at the Royal Rumble. *


Yeah if you're playing nice then yeah restructure now and inspire loyalty within the day ones. But I also think there's nothing wrong with waiting for it to run out and then see what WWE offers. Hell they might get a discount by letting MJF play the market.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> I don't think anybody really knows for sure what'll happen, but it wouldn't be surprising if he listens to WWE's offer and even takes it. That being said, only types like him I think will try their hand in WWE, since MJF as an entire package is exactly the type of thing WWE wants. Most of their popular or upper talent I don't think would be used any better in WWE, especially the likes of like Darby, Sammy, Hangman, etc.


I can't see any of those 3 ever being wanted by WWE tbh and they wouldn't have a place for them. MJF is one of the best people to watch in AEW for sure, but I dunno if he can make it in WWE myself. Guy is quite short, and he can't say the same things in WWE, but I still think he will try to do all he can to have his shot at trying to make it to the top.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

validreasoning said:


> Hmm I seriously doubt that. Look at all the pro wrasslers that have gone to Hollywood past 20 years, Rock, Cena, Batista, soon to Reigns they all have couple of things in common
> 1. Major stars in the business (MJF isn't that)
> 2. Over 6 foot (MJF is 5'7 shoot)
> 3. Muscled physiques so they usually start out in action roles.
> ...


You need charisma to make it in Hollywood too. MJF has it in spades, Reigns does not. Time will tell how Reigns fares, but I doubt he makes anywhere close to the splash Cena and Batista have. He's a dollar tree version of Jason Momoa. Hulk Hogan failed to make it in Hollywood, Rock, Cena and Batista are complete outliers, it is very unlikely that Reigns is going to make it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah if you're playing nice then yeah restructure now and inspire loyalty within the day ones. But I also think there's nothing wrong with waiting for it to run out and then see what WWE offers. Hell they might get a discount by letting MJF play the market.


*It'll be a pre Rockets James Harden situation if they do it your way. The Thunder let a franchise player walk for nothing because the owner didn't want to pay a luxury tax of $5 million. The WWE has money to burn while Tony Khan is operating at a deficit. If he lets MJF test the market, he won't be able to match what WWE offers without cutting into whatever profit they MIGHT get from a new TV deal. Additionally, if you keep MJF on his bullshit barely 6 figure contract for another year and a half, he's definitely not staying.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It'll be a pre Rockets James Harden situation if they do it your way. The Thunder let a franchise player walk for nothing because the owner didn't want to pay a luxury tax of $5 million. The WWE has money to burn while Tony Khan is operating at a deficit. If he lets MJF test the market, he won't be able to match what WWE offers without cutting into whatever profit they MIGHT get from a new TV deal. Additionally, if you keep MJF on his bullshit barely 6 figure contract for another year and a half, he's definitely not staying.*


I think that's different given the structure of actual sports. I get what you're saying though, I just don't think Tony is necessarily wrong if he doesn't restructure early.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I highly disagree. Punk was never a difference maker for ratings in WWE and that trend continued in AEW, outside of his feud with MJF.*


* 

AEW business has seen decent uptick since Punk was announced as arriving. Their biggest attendances, ppv buy rates and highest average TV viewers have all come past 9 months. 




Yes, MJF is the top heel. Titles don't define the top heel, and you should know that because you were around for Roddy Piper.

Click to expand...

 *

Piper was the top star in Portland and #3 heel in JCP. He worked brilliantly with Hogan. MJF isn't close to Pipers level circa 85.

*



MJF, like he himself said in the interview, is a top ratings draw

Click to expand...

I haven't kept up with AEW ratings recently but 2-3 months ago I remember people saying MJF segments were losing viewers. Though that can be reversed as we saw with Trish. 




and most positive discussions about AEW revolve around him.

Click to expand...

IWC discussion 




Cody was the most hated guy on the roster when he left this company, and now he's a top 3 star in WWE. They'd do wonders with MJF.

Click to expand...

*Cody is a much bigger name though and helped start AEW and ex WWE guy coming back. It's not apples to apples comparison.

Cody also bigger, better look, better body so its easier to push him or at least in Vince's eyes. It's harder when you are Jamie Nobles size.



The XL 2 said:


> You need charisma to make it in Hollywood too. MJF has it in spades, Reigns does not.


You clearly don't know what charisma is



> Time will tell how Reigns fares, but I doubt he makes anywhere close to the splash Cena and Batista have.


Thanks nostradamus 



> He's a dollar tree version of Jason Momoa.


a decade ago people were saying same thing re Cena and Marky Mark..



> Hulk Hogan failed to make it in HOLLYWOOD


Hogan failed because
1. Everyone saw him as fake pro wrestler which limited his roles to playing big fake pro wrestler on screen
2. Hogan looked old and bloated by time late 80/early 90s rolled around.
3. He picked horrible roles.



> Rock, Cena and Batista are complete outliers, it is very unlikely that Reigns is going to make it.


Pretty sure Reigns will be signed up to Danny Garcias company from the outset. Unlikely he will be in terrible comedies like Mr Nanny.

I wouldn't say three of the biggest action movie stars of past 20 years coming from WWE is an outlier either. Hollywood have taken notice and will be looking for more after Reigns.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Because WWE would make him a major star like they are treating Cody


Maybe, but Cody is the kind of guy that usually succeeds in WWE. It's actually surprising that they missed on him the first time around.


validreasoning said:


> Is he really top heel? He hasn't won title or mainevented a ppv in singles capacity.


He main evented All out 2020.

Only Jericho, Omega, Hangman, Moxley, MJF, Kingston, Christian, and Adam Page have main evented PPVs in a singles capacity. If you count Full Gear 2019, Double or Nothing 2020 and DoN 2021 as having double main events you can add Cody, Bordy Lee, Pac, and Orange Cassidy to that list.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

To me this is a game of chicken.

If your MJF, you signed for 5 years back in 2019 essentially as a prospect. Fast forward 3 years later and MJF has been in main events and is a key fixture of the show who is obviously outperforming his current contract. And you have ex WWE guys like Black or Andrade who are probably coming in for good money even if they’re not as focused on as MJF. So MJF wants more money. But, he also still wants to be able to negotiate with WWE come 2024. Have his cake and eat it too.

TK meanwhile probably isn’t going to give him more money unless MJF signs an extension.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Don’t think there’s anything in this tbh, very much doubt he’s going anywhere.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524833786881527819
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Recession, inflation. AEW is more affected by this than WWE.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It'll be a pre Rockets James Harden situation if they do it your way. The Thunder let a franchise player walk for nothing because the owner didn't want to pay a luxury tax of $5 million. The WWE has money to burn while Tony Khan is operating at a deficit. If he lets MJF test the market, he won't be able to match what WWE offers without cutting into whatever profit they MIGHT get from a new TV deal. Additionally, if you keep MJF on his bullshit barely 6 figure contract for another year and a half, he's definitely not staying.*


Yes, if I’m WWE I’m offering MJF a five year deal, fully guaranteed (ie no cut) for $27M, with merch points and waiting to see id Khan matches. Either way WWE wins - they get a very, very valuable commodity who will be with the company for 15 years or will make AEW pay so much that it upsets their salary structure to make other free agents come available.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It'll be a pre Rockets James Harden situation if they do it your way. The Thunder let a franchise player walk for nothing because the owner didn't want to pay a luxury tax of $5 million. The WWE has money to burn while Tony Khan is operating at a deficit. If he lets MJF test the market, he won't be able to match what WWE offers without cutting into whatever profit they MIGHT get from a new TV deal. Additionally, if you keep MJF on his bullshit barely 6 figure contract for another year and a half, he's definitely not staying.*


Agreed, but you also then have to redo the deals for Darby and Sammy. They also have outperformed their initial deals.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Seafort said:


> Agreed, but you also then have to redo the deals for Darby and Sammy. They also have outperformed their initial deals.


*Sammy is expendable and has no leg to stand on after his stock plummeted massively in the last month for various reasons. Darby, yes.*


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Matthew Castillo said:


> He main evented All out 2020.


I'd also argue that like Hogan vs. Rock, the main event doesn't have to go on last. MJF vs. Punk from whatever the last ppv was was much more of a main attraction than Hangman's filler defense that went on last.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Seafort said:


> Yes, if I’m WWE I’m offering MJF a five year deal, fully guaranteed (ie no cut) for $27M, with merch points and waiting to see id Khan matches. Either way WWE wins - they get a very, very valuable commodity who will be with the company for 15 years or will make AEW pay so much that it upsets their salary structure to make other free agents come available.


*You're a smart man. I like the way you think. You either sabotage AEW's market or get a strong return on your investment by embarrassing them. It's a win/win situation with WWE. They let Cody go out there unscripted on the RAW after WrestleMania. Does anyone think Tony Khan wants MJF to shoot on AEW on the post Royal Rumble RAW?*


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *You're a smart man. I like the way you think. You either sabotage AEW's market or get a strong return on your investment by embarrassing them. It's a win/win situation with WWE. They let Cody go out there unscripted on the RAW after WrestleMania. Does anyone think Tony Khan wants MJF to shoot on AEW on the post Royal Rumble RAW?*


It’s actually the dilemma that WCW put WWF into in 1996 with Bret Hart. They forced Vince to offer Bret about twice what they would have preferred, thus upsetting their own salary structure. Eventually Vince would feel compelled to have to offer Taker and Shawn Michaels similar deals, which would begin to explode WWE’s salary structure. It also created real life tensions with Shawn and Bret that easily could have led to Shawn getting out of his contract and leaving.

If MJF is looking for $5M per year, If I were Tony and I decided not to agree (I personally would try very hard to reup him), I would pour that money into other resignings. Or counter the MJF move to WWE and it’s perception by signing Bray Wyatt.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Seafort said:


> It’s actually the dilemma that WCW put WWF into in 1996 with Bret Hart. They forced Vince to offer Bret about twice what they would have preferred, thus upsetting their own salary structure. Eventually Vince would feel compelled to have to offer Taker and Shawn Michaels similar deals, which would begin to explode WWE’s salary structure. It also created real life tensions with Shawn and Bret that easily could have led to Shawn getting out of his contract and leaving.
> 
> If MJF is looking for $5M per year, If I were Tony and I decided not to agree (I personally would try very hard to reup him), I would pour that money into other resignings. Or counter the MJF move to WWE and it’s perception by signing Bray Wyatt.


*I agreed with everything you said up until Wyatt. Two House of Blacks will do absolutely nothing to counter an MJF exit. It would more likely put AEW out of business. *


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

RoganJosh said:


> I would laugh if he left AEW and WWE decides not to sign him.


Not a chance. WWE is apparently very high on MJF and Jade.


----------



## Businessman (Mar 20, 2021)

Every player that will sign to play for the The Rock's XFL would rather be playing in the NFL

Same goes for the the vast majority of pro wrestlers

AEW is the XFL


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

AEW will soon be left with sadly only workrate geeks or midgets.who flip. They lost Cody who can tell a story, good promo and in ring talent and became Raws biggest face. Now they are about to alienate a young great talent in MJF


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Businessman said:


> Every player that will sign to play for the The Rock's XFL would rather be playing in the NFL
> 
> Same goes for the the vast majority of pro wrestlers
> 
> AEW is the XFL


Mox
Bryan
Miro
FTR
Jericho
Bucks
Omega

All disagree with you.

Really hope MJF stays.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I am 100% sure MJF will leave AEW for WWE but I don't know when. AEW will lose some wrestlers and gain wrestlers just like every business.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I think that's different given the structure of actual sports. I get what you're saying though, I just don't think Tony is necessarily wrong if he doesn't restructure early.


He is definitely wrong(at least to some extent) to not restructure early especially when it's a guy like MJF who seems like he would be worth the outlay AND isn't even at the peak of what they can/will become. If TK were to restructure and extend and lock MJF in at what he is worth right now, in 18 months tike that could and likely would be considered a discount for his services. It could also act as a form of good will in the eyes of those that AEW as relative unknowns. It also prevents MJF from becoming increasingly frustrated possibly causing him to ask to be released early or TK potentially having to do a very Vince McMahon thing like park him at home paying him to do nothing.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Brad Boyd said:


> Not a chance. WWE is apparently very high on MJF and Jade.


Exactly, no chance this wouldn't happen if they became available


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Honestly, this could all just be a work. I highly doubt AEW would let him talk like that on their airtime if it was true. MJF is so calculated (and brilliant at it), that he could just be saying it to stir the pot and cause controversy. I mean, just imagine him having to stick to clean, G-rated scripted promos in WWE. He'd be miserable!!!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Metalhead1 said:


> Honestly, this could all just be a work. I highly doubt AEW would let him talk like that on their airtime if it was true. MJF is so calculated (and brilliant at it), that he could just be saying it to stir the pot and cause controversy. I mean, just imagine him having to stick to clean, G-rated scripted promos in WWE. He'd be miserable!!!


If you're good, you're good. Regardless of whether or not you're using G or R rated material. Sweating is just a crutch IMO.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

If you care about your legacy in wrestling, you still have to have a stint in WWE. That hasn't changed. AEW if they become the dominant brand could possibly change that. But they haven't changed it yet.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

Well Cody’s been treated very well by WWE/Vince even though the AEW Nut Huggers wanted Vince to bury. I can see Cody beating Reigns clean which bodes well for others like MFJ joining.

Cody and Enzo Imo are both unscripted so I think MFJ would do much better in WWE as their more storytelling

Also look at Drew before he left he was loosing 3 on 1 handicap matches to Apollo. Or the match where he lost in 5 seconds getting super kicked off Slaters shoulders and pinned. Cody has a clean win over the Shield when they where basically unbeatable


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

MJF is a B player and TK knows it


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> Honestly, this could all just be a work. I highly doubt AEW would let him talk like that on their airtime if it was true. MJF is so calculated (and brilliant at it), that he could just be saying it to stir the pot and cause controversy. I mean, just imagine him having to stick to clean, G-rated scripted promos in WWE. He'd be miserable!!!


I get why people think it’s a work, but AEW isn’t WWE. They let guys go on social media AND TV and they pretty much have carte blanche to say whatever they want.

We were hearing for weeks about Cody’s contract issues and how they can’t come to an agreement. We were hearing about the rift between himself and the rest of the elite for over a year at least. And then in his last promo with the company he basically said in so many words that both those things were true. A lot of people didn’t believe it until he showed up at WM.

Why wouldn’t Max genuinely want to go to WWE if he can get the money, negotiate his own terms, work with bigger stars (Reigns, Brock, Rollins, rehash some stuff with Cody, etc), wrestle at/main event WM, get more notoriety. I’m sure there’s some working in his comments but no reason it should be perceived like “he’s not going anywhere.”


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> If you're good, you're good. Regardless of whether or not you're using G or R rated material. Sweating is just a crutch IMO.


But a scripted program like WWE can neuter and castrate a lot of characters. I get the feeling that some guys in WWE would be interesting and charismatic on their own, but since they're forced to stick to scripted and G-rated promos, they come off as boring and sterile and uninspiring. Jon Moxley is a great example. Without having his every single word and move scripted (like in WWE), he is given the freedom to showcase his unique personality in AEW through unscripted promos and his entrance. Thus, he has really shined in AEW.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

MJF is still young so he can still work 5 more years to come in AEW. Then after establishing himself as a big draw in AEW he can sign with WWE in his early 30s and gets treated as a huge deal. After all wrestling peak years starts in their 30s anyway.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> AEW is such fools for letting him publicly use their airtime to talk trash if it is true lmfao. Maybe Khan feels MJF will make all his indy geeks he loves look like shit, but he needs to keep MJF. He let Cody go and Cody has been doing much better in WWE in such a small run than his entire AEW run.


There's no way in hell you could logically claim that the past 2 months were better than his 1st year in AEW!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I just realised what this all is.

MJF is re-doing summer of Punk!

he’s already stolen some of his lines like ‘i‘m the devil…’ and blah blah - they are actually gonna do Summer of Punk like CM wanted - MJF will win the title, walk out and show up everywhere outside AEW with it

there will be a new champ crowned and before the next PPV MJF will return to unite the titles


----------

